# Can Seachem Excel be stored in a clear ADA bottle?



## Zak Rafik (30 Sep 2014)

Hi Everyone,

I have an empty 500ml ADA Brighty K bottle. It says one push of the pump dispenses 1 ml. 
Since my daily dosage is 2 caps (10ml total) of Excel, I'm thinking of storing the Excel in the ADA bottle and just pump 10 squirts of it to the tank. This would be less messy and fast.

I have verified the quantity from the ADA bottle's pump with a medical syringe and it's almost accurate. Anyway an extra 1 ml of Excel won't make much difference in the tank. (please see photo)

What I'm not sure of is *will storing the Excel (which comes in an opaque white bottle) in a transparent bottle have any effect on the chemical properties or its effectiveness*.

Has any member done this before or members with knowledge of Seachem Excel care to comment.

Thank you so much.
Raffik

http://i1295.photobucket.com/albums/b631/Zak_Rafik/IMG_1068_zpsc70ee4ce.jpg


----------



## parotet (30 Sep 2014)

I've stored it in glass and plastic containers with no visible effects... 

Jordi


----------



## ltsai (30 Sep 2014)

I don't see why not since this is not FE.


----------



## Zak Rafik (30 Sep 2014)

parotet said:


> I've stored it in glass and plastic containers with no visible effects...
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Jordi


Thats good to hear. But would there be any chemical change since light does affect the properties of certain chemicals. I don't know if Excel is one of them.




ltsai said:


> I don't see why not since this is not FE.


Pardon my ignorance but what is FE?


----------



## ltsai (30 Sep 2014)

Zak Rafik said:


> Pardon my ignorance but what is FE?



Iron. Because light can break down the bond in the cheating agent (DPTA/ETDA) that is used.


----------



## Vazkez (30 Sep 2014)

ltsai said:


> Iron. Because light can break down the bond in the cheating agent (DPTA/ETDA) that is used.



Hi there 

Sorry Zak for using your thread....

While you talking about FE can I mix it useing deionized water?
Same question for mixing Micros please.
Also do I have to keep FE in fridge?

Thank you


----------



## parotet (30 Sep 2014)

Zak Rafik said:


> But would there be any chemical change since light does affect the properties of certain chemicals


To be honest I am not sure as I keep it inside a box with a label saying "DO NOT TOUCH"... it is a very toxic liquid so I don't want anyone at home messing around with it


----------



## ian_m (30 Sep 2014)

Vazkez said:


> While you talking about FE can I mix it useing deionized water?
> Same question for mixing Micros please.
> Also do I have to keep FE in fridge?


I mix my micros using tap water, sometimes adding hot water as dissolves quicker.
No you don't have to keep it in the fridge, just away from light.
Also most commercial micro mixes have fungicide in (potassium sorbate) or else will go mouldy.


----------



## Andy Thurston (30 Sep 2014)

Back to the original question yes but clear bottle needs keeping in the dark or the excel will degrade. Have you tried the pump on the excel bottle


----------



## Zak Rafik (30 Sep 2014)

parotet said:


> I keep it inside a box with a label saying "DO NOT TOUCH".


THANKS.
I forgot about that



ltsai said:


> Iron. Because light can break down the bond in the cheating agent (DPTA/ETDA) that is used.


You do know your Irons! Don"t you?



Big clown said:


> Back to the original question yes but clear bottle needs keeping in the dark or the excel will degrade. Have you tried the pump on the excel bottle


What a brilliant idea! Now why didn't I think of that? I did try and *the pump from the ADA bottle was a perfect fit for the Excel bottle* . Please see photo. Saves me a lot of hassle.
Thanks to the power of 100

Cheers and good day.
Raffik

http://i1295.photobucket.com/albums/b631/Zak_Rafik/IMG_1100_zpsb43f931f.jpg


----------



## ian_m (30 Sep 2014)

Before I built my dosing pump(s) I used this
http://www.ampulla.co.uk/Shop-For-P...-Bottle-&-24mm-White-Soap-Pump/p-170-141-662/
to dispense liquid carbon

and these for the EI ferts
http://www.ampulla.co.uk/Shop-For-P...-Bottle-&-28mm-White-Soap-Pump/p-170-141-766/

Drips were an issue, as I suspect the pumps and nozzle are really designed for liquid soap/makeup dispensing. Sorted by leaving some sheets of kitchen towel in dosing cupboard.


----------



## ltsai (30 Sep 2014)

Vazkez said:


> While you talking about FE can I mix it useing deionized water?



I typically use distilled water because their PH is lower because there is no KH buffering.

FE chelators such as DTPA or EDTA is affected by the PH value.

See this thread: http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/chelated-fe.31529/ and it's graph.


----------



## Zak Rafik (30 Sep 2014)

ian_m said:


> Drips were an issue, as I suspect the pumps and nozzle are really designed for liquid soap/makeup dispensing.


When I was dosing potassium from the ADA bottle, I noticed there were no drips from the pump's tip. Maybe the opening in the soap dispenser's pump tips are wider, drips are to be expected with low viscosity liquid.



ian_m said:


> Sorted by leaving some sheets of kitchen towel in dosing cupboard


I do notice Excel does give a "chemical" smell which I personally don't prefer especially when there are the occasional spills. I wonder if the fumes are safe to be breathed in.
This is what prompted me to use the ADA bottle's pump.


----------



## Andy Thurston (30 Sep 2014)

http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/glutaraldehyde.22296/
All you need to know


----------



## Zak Rafik (1 Oct 2014)

Big clown said:


> http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/glutaraldehyde.22296/
> All you need to know



Thanks for the link.

I try to minimize contact with this chemical as much as possible. Thats why I'm currently using this method. The small tubing contains 2ml and so I take in 8 ml into the syringe for the total 10 ml which I dose into the tank.
Even then I still get the small spills on the bottle as you can see in the photo below.

BTW does Excel cause any allergy or rashes to the skin?  Any members care to inform?
I have seen complains on forums where Excel has caused red rashes and when contact is minimized the rashes go away.
As I've allergic dermatitis, I want to minimize contact as much as possible.
When I breath in the fumes from Excel, I notice that I tend to get runny nose.

http://www.healthline.com/health/skin/eczema#Overview1

http://i1295.photobucket.com/albums/b631/Zak_Rafik/IMG_1104_zps35dab1b1.jpg

http://i1295.photobucket.com/albums/b631/Zak_Rafik/IMG_1103_zpsb832b49d.jpg


----------

